# bio media question



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

hey guys im running a fluval c3 hob filter and it time to change out some of the bio media "says change out 50% every 6 months"

are there any cheap diy alternatives to the fluval c-nodes?


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I don't think you need to change them, just rinse them with dechlorinated water and you should be good. The piece of thingy that is on top of the bio chamber needs to be cleaned as well, but you can buy a new one for a few bucks. Pet Smarts sells them. For bio, you can buy a big box of Eheim sintered glass which should last you a very long time in your C3 if you want to change them.
You can use anything you want as bio such as lava rock, pot scrubber...etc
Buy a big bag of perlite which is really cheap, and put them in a small bag will work, too. 
The chamber in C3 is kind of small it does not really fit much bio, but you can use a big of bio in stead of carbon in the other chamber to increase your bio volume.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

could these be an option to throw into the carbon slot?

50X Aquarium Pond BIO Balls 16mm Canister Filter Media Marine Reef Sump Fish | eBay


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Have you asked Pat (Mykiss) of Canadian Aquatic. He is located in Richmond and he has different kinds of bio media he can show you I am sure?


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

naw, i ordered the bioballs, i think they should work

thanks for the input


----------

